# What's your town tune?



## KittyBoton (Sep 24, 2014)

*Mine is Just Be Friends, by the Vocaloid Luka Megurine. I really like it and I always love hearing my villagers hum it when I first talk to them, plus, it makes me feel original for having it. o3o;*


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 24, 2014)

Lost Woods from Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Anjellie (Sep 24, 2014)

Mine is PonPonPon by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu.. xD It was my first ever tune and I'm too unimaginative to come up with a new one! 
It sounds super cute though ;3;


----------



## KittyBoton (Sep 24, 2014)

Anjellie said:


> Mine is PonPonPon by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu.. xD It was my first ever tune and I'm too unimaginative to come up with a new one!
> It sounds super cute though ;3;



I wanna hear that! I bet that's too cute.


----------



## chiheerios (Sep 24, 2014)

Mine is Cruel Angel's Thesis from Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## oranje (Sep 24, 2014)

Mine's the Westminster Quarters.


----------



## Radda (Sep 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoZqXVi8SxE


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 24, 2014)

For Honeymoo it's the verse in Brooklyn Baby by Lana Del Rey that goes '_they say i'm too young to love you, they say i'm too dumb to see_', but since the villagers sing it much faster it sounds different, I'm not incredibly in love with it, but it's okay, I can live with it, I'm too sentimental to change it.
In Chai it's the start of Primadonna by Marina and the Diamonds.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

Summertime Sadness


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Just recently, I changed my town tune to blank, so I have no town tune at all. I think this is funny.

However, I did have a town tune prior to that, and it's some custom tune I made up,


----------



## MayorKale (Sep 24, 2014)

Mine is I Got a Boy by Girls' Generation haha:3


----------



## Bandy Andy (Sep 24, 2014)

Mine is the first few notes from Earthbound's Eight Melodies.


----------



## a potato (Sep 24, 2014)

Spooky Scary Skeletons B)


----------



## useyourdrill (Sep 24, 2014)

Bandy Andy said:


> Mine is the first few notes from Earthbound's Eight Melodies.


Mine is the same thing!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 24, 2014)

I used the third fonic hymn (wind), from the grand fonic hymn in Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 24, 2014)

The Fragrance of Dark Coffee from PWAA:T&T (AA:3)


----------



## CozyKitsune (Sep 24, 2014)

Mine is the hunger games whistle SUCH A FANGIRL!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mine used to be the lavender town song O-O


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 24, 2014)

I haven't played in a while so I'm not sure if it was Viva La Vida by Coldplay or Clocks by Coldplay. I think it's most likely Clocks though.


----------



## cadney (Sep 24, 2014)

Tsukema Tsukeru by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu!


----------



## candiedapples (Sep 25, 2014)

Mine is the Chocobo theme from Final Fantasy, to match my town flag!


----------



## Leela (Sep 25, 2014)

Mine is "I am one with the wind and sky" :3


----------



## MayorButthead (Sep 25, 2014)

Mine is currently the shire theme but I alternate between that, moon river and the carousel song from howls moving castle.


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 25, 2014)

Mine is the Song Of Time ^u^


----------



## LillyKay (Sep 25, 2014)

Mine has an Egyptian tune.


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 25, 2014)

Mine is just Bubblegim K.K. o.o


----------



## Zenoah (Sep 26, 2014)

A part of the Gravity Falls theme.


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 26, 2014)

Saria's song! My favorite from OOT


----------



## Fawning (Sep 26, 2014)

Mines the Game of Thrones theme tune so it fits in with my town name ^_^


----------



## madokaname (Sep 26, 2014)

mine is connect - the madoka magica theme song!


----------



## Debra (Sep 26, 2014)

In my main town I don't even remember but in my second town I have Kansas - carry on my wayward son. Gonna change it again later.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 26, 2014)

Mine is Asuna's theme from Sword Art Online. I had trouble finding one I liked and was far too lazy to try and figure it out myself but Asuna's theme is perfect! It sounds good no matter how it's played. I'm never changing it.


----------



## haku23 (Sep 26, 2014)

Mine is the opening theme, Connect, from Madoka Magica! I had a lot of fun messing around with the online tune creator weeks before I even got the game to be honest.


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 26, 2014)

Ponyo on the Cliff by the Sea


----------



## Princess Macaron (Sep 26, 2014)

Right now its the Halloween Theme cause it makes me laugh everytime they run along humming it happily in my town, lol.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 26, 2014)

It's original... 
I dunno it's G-B(flat)-A-F-B(flat)-(hi)D1-rest-(hi)C1-E-C-E-G-F-rest-rest-(hi)F1!
I had a good one before this one, too, but this one has been Wendelon's town tune for a while now. It's a crucial part of our identity... I can't even remember the default tune.


----------



## chiheerios (Sep 26, 2014)

changed it to part of the grand tonic hymn from tales if the abyss!


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Sep 27, 2014)

La la la,Bubblegum K.K.


----------



## kuri_kame (Sep 27, 2014)

It's a small world from the Disney ride


----------



## mayorofskyloft (Sep 28, 2014)

Mine is the beginning of the song Allstar by Smashmouth. It's Shrektastic.
I thought I would be sick of it within a few hours, but it's been about a week and I still laugh way too hard at it.


----------



## wintersoldier (Sep 28, 2014)

mine is currently usagi's music box, which i got from here. i recently changed it since i was bored with my old town tune. :>


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 14, 2014)

Nerevar Rising from Morrowind


----------



## xxTomxx (Oct 14, 2014)

Mine is Lavender Town music.


----------



## Sonikku (Oct 14, 2014)

City escape (from sonic the hedgehog)


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 14, 2014)

L's theme from death note


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 14, 2014)

the dango song


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 14, 2014)

Dango Daikazoku from Clannad. (*^-^*)


----------



## chiheerios (Oct 14, 2014)

something from tsuritama c:


----------



## skylarfrances (Oct 14, 2014)

luna's town tune is the sailor moon theme song c:


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 14, 2014)

Mine's the Ponyo theme song! (linked in my sig)

I occasionally switch it to other songs from Studio Ghibli movies just for a change. I've had the main riff from "The Wind Forest" from Totoro, "One Summer's Day" from Spirited Away, "A Town with an Ocean View" from Kiki's Delivery Service. But in the end I always return to the Ponyo theme. Because it's obviously fitting.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 15, 2014)

MishMeesh said:


> Mine's the Ponyo theme song! (linked in my sig)
> 
> I occasionally switch it to other songs from Studio Ghibli movies just for a change. I've had the main riff from "The Wind Forest" from Totoro, "One Summer's Day" from Spirited Away, "A Town with an Ocean View" from Kiki's Delivery Service. But in the end I always return to the Ponyo theme. Because it's obviously fitting.



That's awesome, those town tunes sound great! I love Ponyo, Totoro and Kiki 

Mine is 'Viridian City' which is a Pokemon song <3 One day I might find a Pokemon town tune I like better, but I don't like change


----------



## Eline (Oct 17, 2014)

Mine is Vuelie from Frozen


----------



## avsrule247 (Oct 17, 2014)

My town tune is one of the Pokemon battle songs, when you win a battle.


----------



## Mekan1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Mine is Kakariko Village.


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 17, 2014)

My town tune is Midnas Theme Song from Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess


----------



## BetaChorale (Oct 17, 2014)

Mine is just a bunch of notes that i thought sounded cool together, how did you guys all figure out songs??? XD


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 17, 2014)

I bought a second copy (used) of ACNL last week and the person's town tune was also Saria's Song, just slightly different.  It was fate.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 17, 2014)

I recently change it to Marrymore's theme from _Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars_.


----------



## Azerothian.CherryBlossom (Oct 18, 2014)

The Lost Woods theme from Legend of Zelda. Recently changed from Bolero of Fire. :3​


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 18, 2014)

http://newleaftunes.tumblr.com/post/53959555353/mockingjay-call-hunger-games


----------



## froogie (Oct 18, 2014)

Frog's theme from Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Pastel-Panties (Oct 18, 2014)

Katamari on the Rocks from Katamari Damacy.~


----------



## tinytaylor (Oct 18, 2014)

it's a run from our marching show this year


----------



## Puffy (Oct 18, 2014)

♥


----------



## taradactyl (Oct 18, 2014)

Clock Town theme from Majora's Mask! :3


----------



## Tessie (Oct 18, 2014)

it's the Animal Crossing GameCube town tune


----------



## Toraojou (Oct 19, 2014)

I've got a town tune set to a little melody I made up myself.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Oct 19, 2014)

A horrible rendition of the SMB 1 Overworld theme.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 19, 2014)

Changed mine to the Game of Thrones theme song!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

Mine is Moonlight Densetsu from Sailor Moon. C:


----------



## CLANNAD (Oct 19, 2014)

Dango Daikazoku


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

Wawanakw.

"wanwankwa" wouldn't fit, so yeah.

OH, THIS REMINDS ME OF EXPLOSIVO, ANOTHER FORUM USER.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Oct 20, 2014)

What's the notes? I wanna hear 

- - - Post Merge - - -

My town tune is Funky Town ^^


----------



## skweegee (Oct 20, 2014)

In my GC town, my town tune is the Stone Tower Temple theme from Majora's Mask. In Wild World, it's a song that one of my villagers came up with on La-Di-Day. In my main New Leaf town, it used to be the Stone Tower Temple theme, but I recently changed it to the same as my Wild World tune, and in my secondary New Leaf town, it is Funky Town.


----------



## xanisha (Oct 20, 2014)

My current town tune is a small part of One summer day from the movie Spirited Away. It used to be the main theme from Laputa Castle in the Sky.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Oct 20, 2014)

Mine's Pon Pon Pon!


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't even know! I am not very talented in the music area XD

I just threw something together that sounded good to me...or good enough


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 21, 2014)

Changed mine up again. I've been wanting to do/have a Mother/EarthBound related town tune for awhile now, but I had trouble being able to replicate music that I loved due to things like flats and sharps (if there IS a way to get flats or sharps on notes somehow, could someone tell me? I've looked for a solution, but I haven't found anything).

I did ultimately get a part of "*Pollyanna*" from _EarthBound_ to play decently well. That's what I'm sticking with for now, unless there's a way to get sharp and flat notes.


----------



## Ara (Oct 21, 2014)

Mine's The Funeral by Band Of Horses. The beginning. It sounds pretty.


----------



## MayorSaki (Oct 22, 2014)

Moonlight Densetsu


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 22, 2014)

I saw some other LoZ songs listed in here. Joining that party, mine has been the *Bolero of Fire* ever since I could first change it, and I don't think I'll be switching anytime soon, haha.

It's always been my favorite song from OoT. :3
Though I might change it to a shorter song just so I can drag out the notes a bit, or something. Make it feel like it lasts longer. It just feels like they play it so darned fast sometimes. Maybe a Majora's Mask song will go in next.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 22, 2014)

Bianco Hills theme from Super Mario Sunshine, looking to change to another GCN-themed song soon!


----------



## Ponyu (Oct 22, 2014)

The town tunes in my towns (yes, four of them...) are:

Morimint: "?vningsk?ra" from Slagsmalsklubben 
Doe Mori: "Happy eyez" from CocoRosie
R?verie: "Banned announcements" from Bill Wells
Komorebi: "Come and get your happiness" from Shirley Temple

All of them make me very happy whenever I hear them. <3


----------



## Earl Grey (Oct 22, 2014)

Mine is the Willy Wonka theme!


----------



## MayorGong (Oct 23, 2014)

At the moment I have the pompom wei wei wei once, but I'm thing in change it soon


----------



## Bcat (Oct 23, 2014)

the default one. Because I'm unique that way.


----------



## XIII (Oct 23, 2014)

Dearly Beloved from Kingdom Hearts


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 23, 2014)

Saria's Song/Lost Woods.


----------



## venomousButhidae (Oct 23, 2014)

I wanted something to fit the medieval theme of my town, but also sound somewhat dark and melancholy, so... 
Rains of Castamere, from Game of Thrones.

_"And who are you," the proud lord said..._


----------



## LostNoob (Oct 23, 2014)

Just a slightly rubbish tune I made.

I did have Life on Mars by David Bowie as my town tune on my old town but I forgot how it went, it was a little out of tune anyway


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 23, 2014)

The Steel Samurai theme from Ace Attorney... doesn't fit my town at all but at least it sounds good when remixed by DJ KK lol. Might change it to Waltz of the Flowers (if I can find the notes)  to match my planned dream town.


----------



## Nashiro (Oct 24, 2014)

Dango Song from Clannad :>


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 24, 2014)

Nashiro said:


> Dango Song from Clannad :>



Can you share the notes please? *_*


----------



## requiem (Oct 24, 2014)

mine is young and beautiful by lana del ray.  i got obsessed with the song when i saw the movie the great gatsby, and i just think it sounds nice on animal crossing. uwu  also, now all of my villagers have the catch phrase "old sport" so it works even better ^^


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 25, 2014)

levan Polkka  is my town tune
I really want my town tune to be "spooky scary skeleton" though c':


----------



## jvgsjeff (Oct 25, 2014)

Mine is based on a sad song from Xenogears called Faraway Promise. The notes are here if anyone is interested.


----------



## Christopaz (Oct 25, 2014)

Sunleth waterscape from FFXIII. 

I discovered it in theatrhythm demo, really good.

EDIT: Thanks Jaebeommie for the clarification!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 25, 2014)

Christopaz said:


> Sunleth waterscape from FFIX? I forgot the number.



That song's from FFXIII.


----------



## Lala0629 (Oct 25, 2014)

Mine is the Song of Healing from Majora's Mask 
I found out about it when I read the creepypasta BEN Drowned.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2014)

Mine is Serenade of Water. It is the theme that comes after the main Ocarina part.


----------



## Cou (Oct 25, 2014)

Jingle Bells!!


----------



## venomousButhidae (Oct 26, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> levan Polkka  is my town tune
> I really want my town tune to be "spooky scary skeleton" though c':



B - B - A - A - E - G E - - - -
or
F - F - E - E - B - DB - - - -
I tried :3

I've changed mine to the tune of the "If only I could be so grossly incandescent" line from  Tanooki Suit - Lordvessel. Praise the Sun! \[T]/


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 26, 2014)

Zelda's lullaby


----------



## Alex_x27 (Oct 26, 2014)

Animal Crossing Wild World/City Folk theme
Well a part of it :I


----------



## Deer (Oct 26, 2014)

Star of the County Down

It's different from the video game music most people seem to choose (which isn't a bad thing!) and I really like how it sounds as a town tune. ;u;


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 26, 2014)

It's Alrite - Kreap


----------



## baileyanne94 (Oct 26, 2014)

My tune is currently the first part of the chorus of Candy Candy by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu, but it was some random melody I made up for the longest time, I'll always remember that tune and can go back to it anytime, I just don't have a name for it.


----------



## dropinthebucket (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm old school...Queens "we will rock you"


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Oct 26, 2014)

In Boots, it's Bad Romance, in Sugar it's the Sailor Moon opening, and in Clarion it's Old McDonald.


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 27, 2014)

ode to joy


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Oct 27, 2014)

My town tunes the defualt one lol. I don't know why, but I really like the defualt one I got so much, I don't want to change it. But on my cycle town it's Zeldas lullaby :3


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 27, 2014)

Alex_x27 said:


> Animal Crossing Wild World/City Folk theme
> Well a part of it :I



Same here!


----------



## Otasira (Oct 27, 2014)

Here's my current Town Tune. 

C B A - G - A - G - b - c


----------



## Alyx (Oct 29, 2014)

The town tune in Mew is the original AC:GC tune. La LA lala LA la la... la la.


----------



## Elise (Oct 30, 2014)

We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together - Taylor Swift. Super cool, I know.


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 30, 2014)

by the way, if anybody has a great tune idea for a Japanese/nature/green themed (sort of quiet and peaceful) town... please share...

thanks !


----------



## roseychuu (Oct 30, 2014)

i just changed mine from kyary pamyu pamyu's "CANDY CANDY" to a part of the main theme from Studio Ghibli's Howl's Moving Castle!  /// I quite love that theme especially, so it was a nice change to say the least?



patriceflanders said:


> by the way, if anybody has a great tune idea for a Japanese/nature/green themed (sort of quiet and peaceful) town... please share...
> 
> thanks !


Oh, I'm pretty sure I can find something! If I do, I'll be sure to PM you ideas


----------



## NyaaChan (Oct 30, 2014)

Still alive from Portal because it goes well with the name of the town


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 30, 2014)

The original Animal Crossing theme, you know, the "doo, doo doo, doo doo, doo doo doo doo" one?


----------



## Birdcall (Nov 1, 2014)

The Song of Storms from Legend of Zelda.​


----------



## Djerret (Nov 1, 2014)

Naruto - Grief and Sorrow


----------



## Tao (Nov 4, 2014)

I had it as 'Slayer - Raining Blood' at first which was really quite amusing, especially when you saw all the adorable little villagers walking around and whistling some slayer xD

I changed it back to the default theme though since to me, nothing suits the game more than the default theme.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

Don't laugh.

Please don't laugh.

It's "Who I Am" by Bratz~ the first guitar notes you hear.
When I got WW back in middle school (when I was Bratz-obsessed),
that was my favorite song from them, and it was catchy, ok xD
It just kinda stuck with me.


----------



## ClaudiaDonovan (Nov 13, 2014)

x-files theme music :3


----------



## amours (Nov 13, 2014)

My town tune is the chocobo theme from Final Fantasy!! I'm so nostalgic over Final Fantasy and I love chocobos... at one point, I even had a chocobo on my town flag!


----------



## Yumeko (Nov 13, 2014)

The title theme of Legend of Zelda ocarina of time.. it doesn't sound that good though^^


----------



## Puffy (Nov 13, 2014)

Cruel Angel's Thesis from Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## unintentional (Nov 13, 2014)

Sanctuary from Kingdom Hearts 385/2 and Kingdom Hearts 2. 

It's the part where it goes 
_Where Fears and Lies
Melt Away_
And I love it ;u;


----------



## Milleram (Nov 15, 2014)

My town tune is the music from Laverre City in Pokemon X/Y, because that is what my town is loosely based on. Before that, it was a song from Shiki's OST, because Shiki is my favourite anime.


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 18, 2014)

Rue's whistle from hunger games.


----------



## avsrule247 (Nov 19, 2014)

My town tune is the Pokemon tune after you win a battle. (because my town name is Pallet xD)


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Nov 21, 2014)

Mine is the Songbird's Call from Bioshock: Infinite. :')


----------

